# Large canvas shopping / laundry bags



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

Living in the Greens would anyone know where I can purchase some large laundry / shopping bags for when we move apartment. These are the type you can purchase from market stalls in the UK. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I bought a few in Satwa. Small shop next door to Gulf Pastry. It's on right hand side if your coming from jumuaria. Hope that helps


----------



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

opps said:


> Hi, I bought a few in Satwa. Small shop next door to Gulf Pastry. It's on right hand side if your coming from jumuaria. Hope that helps


Thanks. Would you know which exit junction of Sheik Zayed Road this is please?

Mark


----------



## opps (May 18, 2011)

Not sure it's Satwa main road dual caragway


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Go to that Swedish Blue and Yellow place. Walk out with the bags.

IKEA - I'm lovin' it.


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

LOL great minds I was just think that


----------

